# Canned fruits and veggies?



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

Do canned foods work ok to feed a hedgehog if you don't have any fresh? Every time I get fresh fruits or veggies, they usually get old and gross. So, I usually stick to buying canned food since it lasts longer.

Now, I've never fed my Reggie any canned food, he's only had fresh and baby food(which he LOVES). Would it be ok to give him like green beans from a can or puree pumpkin in a can(what they use for pumpkin pies)? Because I've got plenty of that kind of stuff. Just wanted to check and get the OK before doing it


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Canned pumpkin should be fine, since that's what many people recommend to use if a hedgie's having diarrhea or is constipated. I would be cautious with other canned veggies and fruit though - veggies often have a lot of sodium added to them, and fruits may have a lot of more sugar added to them. For veggies, I would try and get frozen instead and thaw them out before you offer them. Not sure what other options you might have for fruit...If you don't want to get fresh, it may be best to stick with baby food for fruits.


----------



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

ok! Thanks a bunch! I didn't want to do anything that'd harm him, so I wanted to check first. Would it be ok if I used no salt added veggies maybe? With spring coming up, my mom always has a huge garden, so I might have her plant a few things special for him and can them ourselves so we know what's in them.

Also: Can they eat berries? I've never actually read anywhere that said if they were good or bad for them. I think I read grapes are, but strawberries&blueberries&kiwi?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If there's no salt added, I think they should be fine! And yup, berries are fine, though there's been caution against the skin on blueberries (that it's a choking hazard). Here's a list of safe/unsafe fruits & veggies - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=fruit+and+veggie


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Canned pumpkin for pies is a huge NO!!!!!! Unseasoned canned pumpkin is ok and is used a lot for constipation. 

Canned fruits and veggies as mention has a lot of sugar and salt in them so not the best to use. Plus there are recent tests proving that the cans put off something toxic that can cause problems in humans so why risk that on a small animal? 

Get fresh just don't get so much at once so it doesn't spoil. 

Fruits, veggies, and insects are not necessary if you have a good quality mix cat food. Some people just like them for variety, but I've had many hedgies that rarely if ever got that stuff and they lived long, healthy, happy lives without all that stuff. Its a personal choice

Some berries aren't good for them, but I can't remember them off the top of my head you may have to look online some more. Most are fine though, but I've never had a hedgie that would eat any kind of berry although I know some do.


----------



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

Alright, I'll have to check out my canned pumpkin. I wont use it if it's seasoned. I just wanted to give him a lil more variety mostly for when he's out being social.

I might just make myself a small garden here for him so I can keep a good eye on it rather than at my mom's farm. I've just been super cautious about what I feed him. Thanks for the help & advice!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

That's a great idea, helps with bonding too. I just use the occasional baby food or wet cat food (with same fat and protein as the dry) as treats. Mine also love mealworms and crickets of course, but also pinkies, dubia roaches, wax worms, cat treats, chicken (no seasonings at all can be used so I usually cut a piece off what I'm cooking for me and cook it on the other side of the tray or a new tray), etc. 

Oh and yes grapes are toxic to hedgies and many other animals.


----------

